# You're Next -- August 23rd



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I've seen the preview for this one a couple of times. It reminds me of the Strangers, a little, but I'm hoping to be surprised with a twist, so I'll probably go see it when it comes out and let it disappoint me all the same. Is any one else gearing up to see this?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks chilling!!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

This one looks good!


----------

